# Looking for a Air Rifle.



## maxwellstuart1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I am looking for a air rifle that can shoot preferably around 1,000fps or more. However it needs to be able to be fully broken down in order to ship. Anyone know something that fits that description? If not I will settle for a suggestion on one that shoots the desired fps. Thanks! and Merry Christmas!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/blog/20 ... store.html

Before anything else, read the enclosed link. It has some very good information on 'how fast will this air rifle shoot' and you may find it informative and helpful.

Air rifles are very different from firearms in shooting behavior. Faster is not usually 'better'. Air rifles are about accuracy first and power second. You need enough power to do the job but shot placement is more important. The article will help a bit with understanding this.

Why the need to break down the rifle?

I have an excellent RWS 350 magnum in .177 that shoots well, hits hard and is a quality rifle. I already have three other .177 rifles and that is why this one is on the sales block. It is nice, I just prefer the others. I also have a few .22 rifles and will be paring the herd down there as well, both springers and PCP rifles. All good shooters, just paring down to the few I really want to keep for the long haul. Possibly one or two for trading/sale to end up with a Weirauch 90 with the theoben gas ram.

If it were my money I would not buy anything GAMO. Unless you like pumping I would stay with a springer or a gas ram rifle. The takedown requirement is a problem. Some you can, most you can't - at least not normally without taking the barrel assembly off.

Good luck with your search. Many quality rifles out there to choose from.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

air arms tdr. 
ten shot magazine, break down, no recoil, fantastic accuracy, and great value for money!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

What's up with the fps thing? What is so fascinating about 1000+ fps in an airgun? :lol: Do your homework before you type. You didn't even say what powerplant, features, price range, and main application are... And why in the world it has to be broken down in order to ship it? It's not like you can't separate the stock from action... :huh:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/blog/

take a look at this Brocock. Breaks down to to pieces, about two feet long when you do that.

A PCP rifle so you would need a pump or tank to recharge it. I have some PCP rifles and they are great for hunting. Fast follow up shots for the varmints dumb enough to hang around after I have nailed the first one.


----------

